# new, anyone want to chat?



## Michelle Hartse (Oct 20, 2011)

hi there, I'm new to this site and just seeing if anyone wants to chat


----------



## Kollamkaran (Dec 18, 2011)

like to chat..........


----------



## jenny92 (Aug 6, 2010)

Me too


----------



## chars (Jun 18, 2012)

i would like to chat! im new too and dont know how to message people or anything. so ill introduce myself!im sarah, im 17 from englandibs-c


----------



## CaitlinD (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey I'll talk! I'm Caitlin, 21 and I have Ibs-d


----------



## Koz (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll chat. Uncomfirmed type. the hospital said they believe me to have IBS and is sending me to a a GI


----------



## purpleclouds (Aug 19, 2012)

I will talk too, im new to this today!


----------



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

I would also like to chat ,but how,I'm Mike and im 42


----------

